
Plants Respond to Leaf Vibrations Caused by Insects’ Chewing - fjcaetano
http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2014/0701-plants-respond-to-leaf-vibrations-caused-by-insects%E2%80%99-chewing-mu-study-finds/
======
n0body
Don't feed the troll

[http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2014/0701-plants-
re...](http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2014/0701-plants-respond-to-
leaf-vibrations-caused-by-insects%E2%80%99-chewing-mu-study-finds/)

------
melling
I thought the Daily Mail mostly wrote sensationalized articles. Shouldn't we
on HN be aware of that by now? Is there a Brit around who can confirm?

~~~
shubb
They do have that reputation, especially when it comes to medical study
results. Here is a list of things they have said 'cure' or 'cause' cancer:
[http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/](http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/)

I'm not sure you can write off a news source completely though - for instance
Fox has a bad rep among some people, but I'd guess they get better interviews
with Republicans than CNN, so if you want to know what they have to say, that
would be where you look.

